# You know it's serious....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You know it's serious when you read it in the comics.

http://www.gocomics.com/wizardofid?ref=comics

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ain't that the truth!!!!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

The not so funny part is they laugh at the greenies trying toclean the world when all they accomplished was to drive more businesses they're way


----------

